# 5 minute sound recording module



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just came across this 5 minute recording / playback module at electronics12.com. Looks like you can record and play back up to 5 individual messages, as long as the total time doesn't exceed 5 minutes. Judging by the picture, it's probably similar in construction and playback quality to the rest of the modules they offer (again, just guessing by the pictures - I don't actually have one.) A little pricey at $24.95, but it could fill a need if someone wants different sounds from different triggers.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

hedg12 said:


> Just came across this 5 minute recording / playback module at electronics12.com. Looks like you can record and play back up to 5 individual messages, as long as the total time doesn't exceed 5 minutes. Judging by the picture, it's probably similar in construction and playback quality to the rest of the modules they offer (again, just guessing by the pictures - I don't actually have one.) A little pricey at $24.95, but it could fill a need if someone wants different sounds from different triggers.


I really need to take another drive over to electronics123's shop and check this one out. They are only a half hour away from me. I want to check a couple of items he's added lately. This one would be nice to pair with a microprocessor for a simple sound control box although it only has a microphone input so the audio quality may not be so great. This would be perfect if it had either an SD card slot or USB port.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Some years back I bought a 60 sec ISD board that had a mic-only input. I did a talking Boris hack on it and now I can load mono .wav files from my computer. You could probably do the same with this board.


----------

